# Do these prices sound fair for European Mounts



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I have recently started cleaning various skulls for myself and have decided to offer this service to others also.



I am brutally honest. I want you to know there are many ways out there to clean a skull. Skulls can be boiled until the meat falls off, or soaked for weeks in a water solution letting bacteria destroy the meat (known as maceration). Both of these allow the fat to soak into the bone, causing yellowing in the skull mount.



I use Dermestid beetles to prepare my mounts. When these little soldiers are thru cleaning a skull they leave nothing behind. They clean the smallest of holes that hold flesh that can?t be cleaned by almost any other methods.



I then ?bleach? the skulls. Not actual bleach. A medical grade peroxide. 35%, not to be confused with 40% BY VOLUME that some people get from beauty supply houses that is actually only 15% peroxide. I usually leave the skulls in the solution for 10-14 days to achieve a bleach white skull.



The whole process takes about 3-4 weeks depending on how many skulls may be before yours.



Now for the thing everyone really cares about. PRICE

All prices below are as if I do all the work:

1. Skinning, eye removal, brain removal, all excess flesh removed

2. Cleaning by BUGS

3. Bleaching

4. Plaque (if skull requires it, MOSTLY only Deer Skulls)

You can reduce your cost by doing #1, and #4 by yourself. That reduction in cost will depend upon each type of skull. To be discussed over the phone.



Deer????????????...........	90.00

Hog??????????.	small 45.00

Med 65.00

Large 90.00

Beaver, Fox, Bobcat, Coyote ???	40.00

Alligator????????????.....	10.00 / inch

Small birds, Squirrel, rodents????	25.00



Other pricing for miscellaneous animals to be discussed.



I am always trying to enlarge my collection of Skulls, if you can offer a skull to me that I don?t already have, I will do you a skull for at least 50% off.



All skulls need to be legal to take and ready to sign documents or produce documents that show it was a legal animal.



[email protected]


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *bchadcherry (2/12/2010)*Deer????????????........... 90.00


No thanks....My guy does them for $50 and he does great work. $90 is a lot for a skull mount.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can get a euro mount done all day long for $50 by a few guys on here that do great jobs.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking throught the internet most deer skulls go for 100.00



I have found site that will do them for 50.00, but the skull

must be skinned out prior to drop off. And then they add on

for the plauqe.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Chad Cooper charges about $200 for a euro mount deer skull.

Michael Cole charges about $150 for the same. He did my buck from MN this season, and I'm Very happy with how it turned out.

I would say anything under $100 for a nice Euro mount deer, on a nice piece of wood, is a steal. Butusing the beatles instead of doing all the cleaning by hand saves lots of labor hours, so I would expect it to be cheaper for the customer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *bchadcherry (2/12/2010)*Looking throught the internet most deer skulls go for 100.00
> 
> I have found site that will do them for 50.00, but the skull
> must be skinned out prior to drop off. And then they add on
> for the plauqe.


You asked our opinion. I know of 3 guys on here that do a ton of them a year and do them for $50 each. Are there people that do them for more, sure there are.


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *FelixH (2/12/2010)*Chad Cooper charges about $200 for a euro mount deer skull.
> 
> Michael Cole charges about $150 for the same.


Well, I say both of them should be put in jail for overcharging the public, AND those that pay $150-$200 for a skull mount should go to jail with them for being idiots. I'm kidding, but not in principle.

I know 2 people that charge $50...a poster above said he knows 3 that charge $50. Why in hell would anyone pay $150-$200 for a skull mount without having some screws loose in the headis beyond me.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Just charge what YOU think your work is worth. I know there are a bunch of guys that do them for $50 around me too. I charge $125 on a plaque and $100 without. I have people every year take their skulls to one of the $50 dollar guys....they are back the next year. Now I don't do it for a living...just to pay for hunting stuff, but I have never had anyone complain about the price when they see the final product. NEVER down grade what you think your work is worth.:letsdrink 

You might not get ever mount that people want done but if you do quality work and provide great customer service then you will probably have plenty to do. Just my 2¢!


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *skullworks (2/12/2010)*....I charge $125.....


I can get the exact same product for $75 dollars LESS...quality work too. Just curious...What makes your skull mounts $75 more than what I can get for $50???

I'd laugh in your face if I took you a deer head and you told me it would be $125. And, I see someone above charges $200...thats f**kin insane for a skull mount!!! I'd hate to know what you guys charge for a full shoulder mount...geeze!

$50-$65 people...that's about all it should take. Otherwise, you're ripping people off!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *itsme (2/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *skullworks (2/12/2010)*....I charge $125.....
> ...


There is no need to be an ass for his asking price. You're acting like a 5 year old. Different people charge different prices for every service in the world not just skull mounts. And I dont believe if its not $50 its a ripoff.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I didn't know I was going to stir up things by asking prices.



Some people boil their skulls. This cause fat to soak into the bone,

leaving a yellowish tint even after bleaching.



I have purchased flesh eating beetles. I still have to skin, clean/remove

excess flesh off and remove brains and eyes.



The beetles do require almost daily maintence even if I don't have skulls

to be cleaned. They are in a sealed room in a shed (due to odor)

they require a/c and heat. There is electricity involved. the medical

grade peroxide also cost money. 



I thoughly believe a 50 dollar job can be as good or better than mine.

I asked about pricing, because I might need to lower my rate.



All I hope is that everyone is happy with the product they recieve

no matter who did the work or what they paid for it.



GOD BLESS


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a baracuda skull from a bout 4' cuda that tried to eat me after I shot him in the head, and even with another spearshaft in him, he skyed outta the water (got it all on helmet cam video) and after about 2 minutes of pure mayhem and jawsnapping it took another guy with a 44 mag powerhead to put him to sleep.

Been about 3 years, still have the head frozen in the freezer. Has a hole in it, and want to dry finish it.How much would that be? Are you able to do that with the beetles on a fish head?

No mount. When done I was gonna stick an old spearshaft back thru the whole in his head and hang it on the wall or somethin. 

This is the one.


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

itsme might be the smartest guy ever but that is a very fair price for a euro mount done with beetles. i have about 6 of theme in my trophy room chad cooper did the 3 biggest and someone else did the other 3 thereIS a difference in quality. they both look good but after only a few years you can see a color change on the ones boiled and then cleaned. there are some guys that do a great job on here cause i have seen there work do yours come with a plaque


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a combo of maceration and simmering and I can guarantee that there isn't a beetle cleaned skull that is any nicer than what I do and you better make sure all the beetles are dead in the skull or someone is going to be pissed when they get loose in their trophy room.



As far as itsme's comments...I have no idea how you can say the quality of what you get is as good as mine because as far as I know you've never seen any of mine. As far as price...my time is worth more than $50 for a doing a skull mount....maybe others time isn't. That is their decision and I wish them luck. Sounds like you are the idiot for paying even $50 for something that you know so much about and should be doing it yourself.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Skullworks hit the nail on the head. I did a couple of skull mounts one day a few years ago and I will never do one again. Not worth my time to do all that. It took forever, was nasty as all get out, and gagged me at least 3 times. I know why these guys charge $100+ and in my book they deserve it. If it was me I'd be charging $500 for one!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *itsme (2/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *FelixH (2/12/2010)*Chad Cooper charges about $200 for a euro mount deer skull.
> ...




If you don't like their prices, then don't take your stuff to them!!! Just because "YOU" don't like their prices, maybe other people like their work and are willing to pay a little more! I've seen both of these guy's work, and its good quality stuff and I'm sure there are others on here that do the same. As far as your JAIL comments, that's some of the most ridiculous and stupid comments I have ever heard! Mercedes charges way more than Kia does for their cars. So should the Mercedes dealers and customers be put in jail also, since you can buy a car cheaper at Kia or Nissan or chevy, etc...? But you are entitled to your opinion and can go to any taxidermist you like and pay whatever price they ask, but so can everyone else! As long as the individual is willing and comfortable paying whatever price and happy with the work, then that is a good deal to me!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for the PM Cbchad...I will be getting up with you as soon as I can get another fish head! Cant wait!


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

I think you were asking a fair price for your service. I would not change my price unless you think your time and effort is worth reducing the money. Everyones going to have different prices and different methods. I think i would like your method better than others.

dave


----------



## outdoorsalways (Dec 13, 2007)

I do a lot of skull mounts each year for people.I do not use beetles, and mine do not turn yellow. I have one done by beetles and it is VERY yellow. It is the sealer the person used on it that caused the discoloration not the method.I start my pricing at $65.00 and depending on the plaque/stand that the person wants.My customers are happy with the work and turn-around time is everything(1 month most of the time).It is your trophy take it to who you trust. Skull mounts look good and they are cheaper than full mounts.


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 21, 2009)

You are charging a very fair price. I am just getting started doing Euro mounts and I make my own plaques and it is a lot of work. I charge my friends 75.00 but just any ol tom dick and hairy off the street Im not doing it for less than 100.00. Alot of people dont realize the work that goes into Euro mounts. Keep your prices


----------



## ruckus (Dec 9, 2007)

YES, I think those prices are very fair. One of my "New Years Resolutions" was to post more on this forum. I havn't started my diet yet so here goes. This thread is a good example of some of the issues on this forum. A poster asks a question, displays his prices, reviews his methods and gets very few direct answers, but gets a lot of "I do this, I know a guy that does that", but I will only post from experience. First of all I believe taxidermy is one service that you truly get what you pay for whether it is a skull mount or a shoulder mount. Since we are discussing skulls on this thread here you go with my experience, I have about 20 skull mounts. I have 2 that I had screws loose but got outta jail and paid 250 dollars for, they were from skulls unlimited. To the best of my knowledge they use bugs, then are coated with a solution similiar to wax, but thinner, they are 8 years old and look like they did the first day i got them back.These mounts are unreal and some of my favorite.I also have 2 that I just got back from a local guy that uses bugs, not sure if it is the starter of this thread, they were dropped off and picked up by a friend. These 2 also look great. The remaining 15 or so have been done by 2 other people, 1 was in the 50 dollar range and the other was 100. These 2 used methods otherthan bugs and claimed the quality was the same or better for less money. Here is my review of what I have. Themounts from skulls unlimited are high dollar but look great, the skulls are very durable feeling and not brittle at all, I feel they will hold up forever. The 2 local mounts that were cleaned by bugs look great and were not brittle, I think they will look great for many years. The other skulls I have that were done by other people and methods are much more brittle, some have cracked andALL have colored. I have had a few that broke off pices in the truck on the way home. I have seen that after 5 years every skull that was not cleaned by bugs has colored. From what i have seen skulls cleaned by bugs are much more durable and do not yellow, although the coating seems to make a difference.The skulls that have been done using the soaking and scraping process have been far inferior to the bug cleaned skulls.I am not knocking anyone who uses this method, this is only what i have seen. I would pay 100 dollars for a bug mount vs 50 or 100 for a soak,scrape,cleaned mount any day of the week. Again, the answer to your question is yes, the prices are very fair as long as the quality is there. I will eventually come up with a "slogan/signature"and an avatar, for now I like "smoke em if ya got em" "suck on these little chinese nu^^s" "Tango el gato los pantolones", "don't throw its a shark" and finally "big uns need lovin too".


----------

